# WCG servers are down



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

In case your wondering why you've got WUs saying "uploading" and can't report using the update button under the projects tab, the WCG servers are down.  They've been down a good part of the day.

Nothing to do on your end, when the servers come back, the WUs will upload.

The bad part of this is that you can't get more work either.  This is where the "queue X days of work" parameter comes in.  You may want to set it for a couple of days for instances like this.  The servers go down for maintenance or failures a few times a year.

No worries, everything will work itself out.

Bob


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2009)

Early today I noticed that I had a number of Upload status and messages 'Internet access OK - project servers may be temporarily down'. I couldn't find the "queue X days of work" parameter. Could you explain where it's located?

I like you avatar but I'd hate to give mine up!


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

The number of days parameter is located on your machine profiles on your WCG page.  I'd tell you the exact button pushes to get there, but the site seems to be down too.

Under device mgr, click a profile that you have assigned to your machines.  The days work parameter is in there.

As to the Avi, I'm not sure I can give up my bill-the-cat one.  I've gotten partial to that too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

I've got only three more that are ready to start.  I hope the servers are up soon.


----------



## msgclb (May 3, 2009)

The wcg page is back up and I got this message.

Message  	

The page you requested is currently unavailable because the statistics are being updated.

The statistics update will finish in about 54 minutes 20 seconds.

Many of my Updating and Ready to report status projects are still waiting. I guess that I've got plenty of time to manually upload if necessary.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 3, 2009)

ah so thats why, i got like 4 i need to report. Do they time out?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2009)

I think the servers are back up.  My server has downloaded a crapload of work (I set it to keep 1 days worth of work available) to do and uploaded most of the work it completed in the meantime.


----------



## 123bob (May 3, 2009)

Yup, we're back in business.


----------

